# Hunting Packs and Gear



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got too much stuff and need to unload some of the items. I've got them all listed on KSL, but thought I'd list them here as well. 

- Badlands Sacrifice LS Approach pack. Pack is in great shape. Very lightweight, comfortable to wear and load. ($175)
- Badlands Superday Pack Approach. Pack also in great shape. ($125)
- Badlands Argus Pants in XL. I wore them only once. Actually really comfortable, have the DWR treatment for water resistance. I've just gotten awy from camo pants for the most part ($75)
- Badlands High Uintahs primaloft jacket in Approach. Jacket is in great shape. ($70)
- GameGear pants in XL. These are great pants and an awesome pattern. Again, just getting away from camo pants. ($50)

Please PM me for more information. I am negotiable on the prices, within reason...

Thanks guys


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BigT, sent you a PM.


----------

